
MVC Podcast Episode 13: Tech Mentorship; MS Vis Studio; Bitcoin; Gigster; More - martystepp
http://mvc-the-podcast.github.io/2015/12/22/episode-13-secret-santas-secret-identities-mentorship.html
======
martystepp
MVC Podcast Episode 13 is up! This is a geek podcast where a university CS
instructor (Marty) and a developer at a major tech company (Victoria) talk
about the week's tech/geek news, with a focus on topics of interest to
computer scientists / programmers.

This week, Victoria and I have a discussion about mentorship in tech;
Microsoft open-sourcing Visual Studio; Bitcoin; Yahoo; Gigster; and we give
our hot takes on Secret Santa and White Elephant gift exchanges. Check it out,
and Happy Holidays!

